# Mark McMorris Backside Triple Cork 1440 Video



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Mark McMorris Backside Triple Cork 1440 Video

Mark McMorris Backside Triple Cork 1440 Video | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

is it weird that im not really that stoked about this?
i mean it was bound to happen, i donno pretty cool that he did this but not spectacular.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

That's so Red Bull


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

torsteins triple looked better


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

threej21 said:


> torsteins triple looked better


torstein's wasnt cork..just early 180 switch triple backflip


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Zany said:


> torstein's wasnt cork..just early 180 switch triple backflip


The Xgames one was pretty much a front cork, into 2 backflips with a late 180...but his triple in The Storming was legit...and better IMO


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I still like seeing Kazu's Chicken Wing mo betta.

These triples are crazy risky though so props for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Idk, I thought that was pretty smooth myself. I'm not a big fan of this trick in general, but I thought he put it down pretty good. I do miss the days of the slow rotating 3's and 5's but since this is where progression is taking things at the moment I have to give props.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Leo said:


> I still like seeing Kazu's Chicken Wing mo betta.
> 
> These triples are crazy risky though so props for that. :thumbsup:


me too



10char


----------



## msl (Jan 31, 2011)

Zany said:


> torstein's wasnt cork..just early 180 switch triple backflip


google torstein triple cork, the dude nailed it last year after the season and is the finish to the storming, i agree that his is the better of the two


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I liked Torsteins triple better too but I would like this better then Torstein's if it was slower.

So I guess triples are old news now, it's all about quads. Circus tricks.. Still amazing


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

this 17 year old just crushed any dream anybody has of going pro.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> this 17 year old just crushed any dream anybody has of going pro.


I saw how much Chas Guldemond progressed at Waterville back 10 years ago...seriously anyone can go pro if they put in the time and work that's needed to do it.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

This guy has a funny lis(TH)p


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Extremo said:


> seriously anyone can go pro if they put in the time and work that's needed to do it.


Umm, No. Prosnowboarders are innately talented at what they do and are exceedingly lucky. If anyone could go pro then there would be a lot more pro snowboarders.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Im not a fan of corks, they crazy but if i wanted to see that id watch gymnastics becuase women in spandex is more apealing.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> Umm, No. Prosnowboarders are innately talented at what they do and are exceedingly lucky. If anyone could go pro then there would be a lot more pro snowboarders.


exactly what he said if they put the time into it, how do you think people get good? they just wake up one day and become pro? it takes practice, maybe a tiny bit of luck, and dedication.
most pros have been snowboarding since they were like 7


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Honestly, i watched this and felt nothing for it. It doesn't look anything different to what i have seen before, just another dude spinning and grabbing then landing. Good on him for doing it, or whatevs, but I've a real 'so what' feeling about it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

labowsky said:


> exactly what he said if they put the time into it, how do you think people get good? they just wake up one day and become pro? it takes practice, maybe a tiny bit of luck, and dedication.
> most pros have been snowboarding since they were like 7


good luck buddy. talent and connections is everything. me thinks. (and some practice)


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

is it just me or was the cinematography terrible. I think another reason why Torstein's triple cork in the storming looked better was because they filmed it better...like the angle is more conducive to being impressed...that said I still like Torstein more in general anyway

tangent: is it me or does mcmorris look like a chick?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> Umm, No. Prosnowboarders are innately talented at what they do and are exceedingly lucky. If anyone could go pro then there would be a lot more pro snowboarders.


This, just like any sport, it takes a ton of time and practice to go pro. However, again, just like any sport, there is natural talent at work. Most people no matter how hard they train just don't have the talent to be a high level pro.


----------



## msl (Jan 31, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This, just like any sport, it takes a ton of time and practice to go pro. However, again, just like any sport, there is natural talent at work. Most people no matter how hard they train just don't have the talent to be a high level pro.


i disagree, people can have all the natural talent in the world, however if they dont put in the effort then someone who does yet doesnt have the natural ability will beat them out every run. Hence the anyone can become pro philosophy. You guys can bash it but someone who works their ass off will make it over someone who ooozes natural ability.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

msl said:


> i disagree, people can have all the natural talent in the world, however if they dont put in the effort then someone who does yet doesnt have the natural ability will beat them out every run. Hence the anyone can become pro philosophy. You guys can bash it but someone who works their ass off will make it over someone who ooozes natural ability.


Did you miss the part where I said it takes a ton of time and practice?

I guarantee you that 99% of the people on the slopes can't be a high level pro no matter how hard they practice. Period.

Yes, someone with decent talent can be better than someone with good talent if they work harder. But people with just good talent aren't high level pros. Those guys have elite talent. They're the type of guys that were throwing threes by the time the average rider is linking turns and throwing sevens by the time the average rider is starting to learn how to hit jumps. 

I'm not trying to discount effort and practice, but you guys are just kidding yourselves if you don't think natural talent and ability play a HUGE role.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

msl said:


> i disagree, people can have all the natural talent in the world, however if they dont put in the effort then someone who does yet doesnt have the natural ability will beat them out every run. Hence the anyone can become pro philosophy. You guys can bash it but someone who works their ass off will make it over someone who ooozes natural ability.


Yeah im going with everyone else on this, your statement is BS, i played pro bball for 6 years and played college for 4 and im telling you hard work is a major part of it but natural talent will win out almost everytime, ive seen guys who are gym rats in there every day shooting practicing one on one moves, hitting the weights and shooting 5000 shots a week and still a guy walks into practice and shits all over him. Trust me when i say if you dont got it.......you dont got it, no matter how hard you work. Now the exceptional players have talent AND work their asses off thats probably what you are reffering to, because the average joe with a great work ethic is still just joe who is average


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Yeah im going with everyone else on this, your statement is BS, i played pro bball for 6 years and played college for 4 and im telling you hard work is a major part of it but natural talent will win out almost everytime, ive seen guys who are gym rats in there every day shooting practicing one on one moves, hitting the weights and shooting 5000 shots a week and still a guy walks into practice and shits all over him. Trust me when i say if you dont got it.......you dont got it, no matter how hard you work. Now the exceptional players have talent AND work their asses off thats probably what you are reffering to, because the average joe with a great work ethic is still just joe who is average


Exactly. This whole concept many people have that you can be anything you want to be is just bullshit. Yes, your parents and teachers were full of shit when they were telling you this as you were growing up. :laugh:

Average Joe will never match elite talent no matter how hard he works. It's just a matter of fact. Now, very good talent can beat elite talent with hard work, but there has to the underlying talent there.

I can say with no shame that I couldn't do what the likes of Travis Rice do no matter how hard I worked. I could ride 8 hours a day 7 days a week and I still wouldn't get to that level. I don't have the talent.


----------

